# Va, N.Area (Chantilly, Centreville, Manassas,ect.)



## Xx Spider xX (Jan 11, 2005)

Greets. 

Seeking a group(or at the least fellow gamers to establish a group with)involved in any/all of the following: 

*Ad&d 

*Ad&d 2e 

*D&d 3-3.5 

*Farscape d20 
Stargate d20 
Everquest d20 
Warcraft d20 
d20 Modern 

*Mutants and Masterminds 

*Star Wars (West End -or- d20) 

*Angel(Eden Studios) 

*d6 (Fantasy, Space or adventure) 

*Star Trek (LuG -or- Decipher) 


Please PM me if your group seeks another, or you too are a lone gamer looking to establish a group within the same region. I'm interested in serving as a player, player/PT Dm or simply Dm depending on the game.


----------



## Hammerforge (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi,

I'm in Manassas and have tried in the past to get a group going that would be into d20 Modern and/or D&D (any edition). I'd be open to GMing in the future, but right now it would be tough due to my GMing tasks in another group.

Out of the games you mentioned, I know all editions of D&D (to varying degrees) and d20 Modern. I'd be open to sci-fi stuff (like Star Wars) or post-apoc stuff too.


----------



## Xx Spider xX (Jan 12, 2005)

Is your current group seeking another? 

That aside, l'd be interested in making arrangements to meet and discuss gaming styles, tastes and interests. Especially considering we both Rp and live within the same narrow stretch(aka Manassas).


----------



## Hammerforge (Jan 13, 2005)

Xx Spider xX said:
			
		

> Is your current group seeking another?




Not right now. We already have 6 including myself and I think that is about the limit. Besides, we're not playing d20 but HARP, so I don't know how you would feel about that. But if you're having a very hard time finding a group and you don't mind HARP, I could talk with the guys in my group and see if they wouldn't mind taking on another player. 



> That aside, l'd be interested in making arrangements to meet and discuss gaming styles, tastes and interests. Especially considering we both Rp and live within the same narrow stretch(aka Manassas).




Sounds good to me. Feel free to email me directly at mrdow AT highstream DOT net if you don't feel like checking out the boards all the time.


----------



## Hammerforge (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey, 

I goofed!  I said before we had six in our group, but I was mistaken; we have only five, including myself. So that makes having an additional player somewhat more feasible. Like I said, we play HARP, which is not a bad system and pretty easy relative to today's clunky and bloated RPG's. The campaign is just starting today, as a matter of fact, and it's set in Middle Earth. Let me know if you'd be interested, and if so I'll talk to the players.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 17, 2005)

The DCRPG Yahoo group may be useful to you when looking for a group in the DC area.


----------

